# Knoxville - The legend that is.



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Meet the little fella that has been the route of today's issues. (due to my dad getting him for me).
(here's the thread on it; http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/178527-really-upset.html)

Guess which one he is....









Yus you guessed...the biggest.









He is a Cinnocot high pinto.


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

He is ever so cute. That first pic looks like an overhead shot of little cacti


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Hehe, he's my baby.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

D'awww he is gorgeous, you deserve him hun


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Lmao was about to ask you why you'd called a cuctus Knoxville hahaha then scrolled down and discovered the CUTENESS


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aw they look so odd but cute


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

He is lovely  Plus i guessed right!! hehe :thumbup:

I saw what happened with the other hoglet which is a pain!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh my oh my!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah what a cutie


----------

